
Uber acquires Otto to lead Uber’s self-driving car effort - olivercameron
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/18/uber-acquires-otto-to-lead-ubers-self-driving-car-effort-report-says/
======
tonydiv
Wow, this is one of Uber's biggest acquisitions to date. Otto employees
receive 20% of the profits from the division too.

